# Gap In The Middle Of The Tank, Is It Ok?



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Ive been tankless for quite some time, and inactive on the forum for even longer... Im setting up a new tank and i need your help. Its a 20 gallon long, i have it on an old solid dresser that i know can support the weight. The four corners are all even and flush but in the middle of the front and back theres a gap, i can just wedge two credit cards under but thats right in the middle. Is this ok? I know ive had tanks in the past with smaller gaps and no problem, and ive read that on rimmed tanks only the corners need support, especially small tanks. Will i be ok as long as its level?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Should be fine, a 20 gal isnt that heavy anyways. if you are really worried, put a small wood shim in there or set the tank on a piece of foam


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks, now to decide what to put in it!


----------

